# Club Navigo Changes Due to Diamond Resorts?



## Seaport104 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm helping out a friend who owns a Club Navigo timeshare, hasn't used it in a few years and is getting the run around as to who to contact to get his account sorted out.

As a Club Navigo member, he received annual RCI points for his Orbit One unit. RCI indicates he has not had an annual allocation of RCI points in a couple of years (he has paid his annual fees and is up to date). 

Any Club Navigo owners out there that can share some info on who to call?


----------

